# Evolution powermac 4400 et cartes PCI



## DARKEMUS (20 Mai 2005)

Saluut !!

Je n'ai jamais trifouillé mes macs (niveau hardware) mais l'envie me tente depuis la semaine passée, ayant récupéré chez Megajo un zoli Powermac 4400.
Config : 200 mhz, 96 de RAM et DD de 7 gigas (piqué sur mon imac) et mac OS 8.1.
J'ai des slots PCI de dispos.
Supportera t'il une carte tuner (je possède une Winfast TV Expert de Leadtek) et une carte usb 2 (chipset VIA, à 13 euros chez Microconcept); Et
sachant que je peux le passer à la version 9 de l'OS.

Ces questions "idiotes" sont dues au fait que je ne trouve nulle part de pilotes mac, et également que je ne démonte sans vergogne d'habitude que des PC. 

Quid ??

Darkemus


----------



## Macthieu (21 Mai 2005)

pour commencer:

- le usb 2 n'est supporté que depuis panther. Donc incompatible avec 10,2 et moins. La carte ne fonctionnera qu'en usb 1

- pour la carte tuner, celle que tuas est incompatible avec les macs. Si je ne me trompe pas, Apple avait sorti un ordi de la série 8000 avec une carte tuner intégré


----------



## DARKEMUS (21 Mai 2005)

OK, bon ben je vais me séparer de cette carte tuner.
Peu importe pour l'usb 2, l'essentiel est de connecter des périfs ordinaires.

Merci !!

;-))


Gilles




			
				Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> pour commencer:
> 
> - le usb 2 n'est supporté que depuis panther. Donc incompatible avec 10,2 et moins. La carte ne fonctionnera qu'en usb 1
> 
> - pour la carte tuner, celle que tuas est incompatible avec les macs. Si je ne me trompe pas, Apple avait sorti un ordi de la série 8000 avec une carte tuner intégré


----------



## Tiobiloute (22 Mai 2005)

Désolé de devoir t'annoncer que l'USB c'est qu'à partir de Mac OS 8,6 .... tu peux trouver la mise à jour sur le site support d'Apple


----------



## cdbvs (22 Mai 2005)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


T'as de la chance car j'ai un 4400/200.  

Le 4400/200 n'est pas OW donc tu ne peux monter qu'à OS 9.1
Le 9.1 supporté est celui du CD blanc indiqué 9.1 en orange car le cd gris démontre des bugs de compatibilité - pas que chez moi - mais aussi pour d'autre utilisateurs sur d'autre forum.
Le cd gris OS 9.1 chez MacWay à 40Euros bug en t'informant que Finder veux initialiser le lecteur CD - donc le lecteur s'ouvre inopunément ! C'est rageant surtout après avoir fait un achat légal !  

Le 4400 supporte 3 barettes de Ram Edo 3,3v à 32Euros chez les revendeurs pour 64 mo.
1 barette à 32 mo et 2 barettes à 64 mo.
Ne pas se planter car y'en à une que ne supporte que 32 mo.
160 mo de Ram Max.

Mac 4400 vendu avec 2 mo de VRAM que tu peux évoluer à 4 mo que tu trouveras difficilement !
Le 4400 est particulier car la CM fonctionne en 3,3v - donc ça créé des bugs de compatibilité avec certains éléments Hard !
Les cartes PCI vidéo (carte graphique) fonctionnent mal voir pas du tout !

Le lecteur Dk7 tombe toujours en panne.
Vaudrait mieux utiliser un lecteur Dk7 sur port USB (voir plus loins).

Lecteur CD SCSI à 12x (je crois).

HD Ide compatible EIde - Udma 66 et 100. 
20 go c'est à peux près tout ce qui est espérable car il faut faire attention pour l'alimentation qui est fragile et qui coute 40 Euros minimum en occazion (en plus elle est rare).

Evites de mettre plus d'un HD en port parallelle // SCSI, ou utilises un Switch sinon il se pourrait que tu ai des bugs à la con, mais vraiement à la con ... là !!!

Avec Os 8.0, verrifies bien le changement d'heure et de siècle - pour passer à l'an 2000 - car OS 8.0 ne fait pas automatiquement le changement et ça créé des erreurs systêmes.

La carte USB 1.1 compatible en port PCI pas trops cher chez Surcouf - driver non fournis.
Cette carte fonctionne avec OS 8.6 - Os 9.0 - Os 9.1

Tu verras que dans le 4400/200 tu n'as que 2 ports PCI et un port immence - prévus pour une carte éternet vendu qu'en Amérique = Con hein   !
Si tu veux mettre 3 ports PCI, il faut que tu cherches sur Ebay ou autre, le coude du Mac 4400/160 qui lui est pourvu de 3 ports PCI (compatible).

Tu peux mettre des cartes raiseau ou autre, mais la compatibilité avec les PC est difficile à obtenir, surtout que même les professionnels ne savent pas le faire.

Si tu veux Upgrader ton Mac, tu peux mettre des cartes Sonnet.
Comme nous l'as précisé Macthieu, le 4400 sous Os 9.1 (OW non compatible OS 9.2.x) ne supporte que le port USB 1.1 (10 mo/sec max).
Tu peux ajouter une carte IDE UDMA 133.
Tu peux ajouter une carte G3 à 500 Mhz L2 (qui ne te permet pas de passer à plus d'OS 9.1)  
Et en plus ces cartes coutent la peau du c... soit de 200 à 300 Euros. 
Pour ce prix vaud mieux passer au G4 - 1er prix en occazion - c'est pareil mais le résultat n'est pas le même ! :mouais: 

Il est compatible aussi avec des graveurs SCSI ou USB 1.1 à 8x vraiement au maximum.


Alors, content ?  
à+
Cdbvs
 
***
Pour les drivers, je pourrais te donner des adresses web, mais pour l'instent lis ce que je t'ai écris et on verra ensuite.


PS: Désolé pour les fautes d'ortographe.


----------



## Invité (22 Mai 2005)

Dans mes Starmax (clones Motorola des 4400, utilisants la même carte mère : Tanzania), j'ai :
Dans le 1er
 une carte pci/usb 1 (avec les extensions usb système)
une carte vidéo pci radeon mac edition 32Mo
une carte reseau no-name (la seule chose vraiment importante dans la carte reseau c'est la puce. Il faut que ce soit une RealTek, là on trouve des drivers sur leur site)
une carte L2/g3@300 de Sonnet
un DD 40Go 160Mo de Ram et Os 9.1 et 9.2.2 (bidouille trouvée sur le net)

Dans le 2ème
une carte pci/usb
une carte vidéo pci TwinTurbo 8Mo
une carte reseau no-name (toujours avec une puce RealTek)
un DD d'origine 1,2Mo 160Mo de Ram et 9.2.2 (tj la même bidouille, pour que les gosses puissent utiliser MSN)
Voilou


----------



## cdbvs (22 Mai 2005)

Salut c'est Cdbvs !


Non, Invité.
Sur un clone - Os 9.2.x - fonctionne peut-être, mais pas sur un vrais 4400 !
Pour les cartes vidéos, je reste pécimiste à cause des 3,3v de la CM. Rage et Geforce ne fonctionnent pas.
Pour des HD de plus de 20go, faut faire attention au moment de l'initialisation car sinon on risque d'avoir des surprises - et surtout faut faire supper attention à la consomation électrique à cause de l'alime d'origine.

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Invité (22 Mai 2005)

cdbvs a dit:
			
		

> Salut c'est Cdbvs !
> 
> 
> Non, Invité.
> ...



J'ai bien dit que c'est un Os 9.2.2 bidouillé ! 
 Mais ça fonctionne très bien avec 603ev d'origine. Beaucoup de monde ne trouve pas l'intérêt du 9.2.2, moi je trouve que le Finder est deux fois plus réactif.
 Pour revenir à la bidouille, c'est très simple, voir ici.
Pour les cartes vidéo, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi le voltage de la carte-mère pose un problème puisqu'elles sont installées sur des slots Pci. Mais bon, peut-être que c'est différent sur le 4400.
Pour le disque dur, j'avais déjà vu avec Guru que l'alim des 4400 était de 150w alors que celle des Starmax était de 230W, ceci explique peut-être cela


----------



## DARKEMUS (23 Mai 2005)

Fichtre.
Merci de ces infos.
Cela fait beaucoup à ingurgiter !

J'imprime vos réponses, pour lire ça au coin du feu.
Quand j'aurai une cheminée...
;-)) 
Je plaisante.

Ma bête est boostée de 160 à 220 "d'origine", à 96 de RAM et 4 de vidéo.
Elle tourne sous OS 8.1.
Je ne l'ai pas passé sous 9, mes versions étant bridées semble t'il sous imac.
Mais je tenter de leurer la bête avec la méthode mentionnée !!

Ce n'est pas le plus urgent.

Je retiens de vos messages :

- Un disque dur de plus grande capacité, c'est possible !!
Mais gaffe à l'alim';
- Des cartes PCI en plus, c'est possible aussi, mais pas toutes les vidéos.

Ca tombe bien, je souhaitais lui mettre de l'USB (tant pis pour le 2.0) et une carte à base de chipset realtek.
Principalement pour lui connecter toute sorte de périf USB (dont mon combo Epson).

On en trouve chez Surcouf, donc ailleurs.
Le soucy restant le pilote.

Qui doit se trouver, mais je reviendrais la dessus quand j'aurai ma ptiote carte !!

Encore  merci pour ces infos et à plus,

Gilles (Darkemus)


----------



## cdbvs (23 Mai 2005)

Salut c'est Cdbvs !


Je suis content d'avoir apporter ma contribution pour la réussite sur ton 4400, DARKEMUS  

Par contre, franchement - Invité - je ne sais pas...
Je connais ce lien car j'ai mis Os 9.2.1 sur PPC 9200/90, mais j'ai jamais réussi sur 4400/200.
Mais il est vrais que le 9.2.x est plus souple que le 9.1 !
Dison que sur le 9200 je vais moins vitte que sur le 4400 mais l'Os est plus rapide (enfin, presque). 

 

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Invité (23 Mai 2005)

cdbvs a dit:
			
		

> Salut c'est Cdbvs !
> Par contre, franchement - Invité - je ne sais pas...
> Je connais ce lien car j'ai mis Os 9.2.1 sur PPC 9200/90, mais j'ai jamais réussi sur 4400/200.


Voilà comme j'ai fait, pour les deux ordis le 603ev et celui avec la carte Sonnet, j'ai :
installé 9.1 (pas de soucis, mais il faut de la mémoire, de la Ram hein  )
installé "machid wannabe" dans TdB
redémarré
donné la valeur "510" (celle du G3 beige) dans machid
fais une copie du "system" 9.1 (la garder sous la main)
installé le 9.2.1
forcé à quitter l'installeur (obligé, si redémarrage c'est la merde)
installé le 9.2.2
forcé à quitter l'installeur (idem)
ouvert Resedit et copié les ressources "vers" et "PICT" du system 9.2.2 vers le system 9.1 (pour des raisons cosmétiques et aussi pour certaines applis qui cherchent à savoir quel est le système pour s'installer)
redémarré et tadam&#8230; ça marche :lol:


----------



## cdbvs (25 Mai 2005)

Salut Invité.


Je sauvegarde et essay l'astuce dès que possible.

Merci.
à+
Cdbvs


----------



## DARKEMUS (10 Juin 2005)

Bon, j'ai pas de bol.

J'ai déplacé mes macs et placé mon imac dans le salon.
En voulant rallumer le 4400, plus rien...
Pas de bruit, nada.
Comme si l'alim avait rendue l'âme par intervention divine ?

Je vous en dirai plus bientôt, si le destin veut m'aider...

Darkemus


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2005)

Reset carte mère, ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois. C'est un petit bouton sur la carte mère près des slots mémoires. 
Oups, désolé, je raconte des conneries. Sur le 4400 il n'y a pas de bouton pour le reset (contrairement au Starmax et aux 4400 allemands et autres clones).
Pour le reset, il faut :
débrancher l'alim
enlever la pile
attendre 10mn.
Voir "additional procedures" ici


----------



## DARKEMUS (11 Juin 2005)

Je teste cela et reviens à la charge !!

Merci.

Darkemus


----------



## DARKEMUS (11 Juin 2005)

Ca marcheuuuuuuuuu !!!

Merci !!

Darkemus


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2005)

Yes !!!


----------



## roseau (14 Juin 2005)

cdbvs a dit:
			
		

> Salut c'est Cdbvs !
> 
> 
> Non, Invité.
> ...


 
j'ai mis trois disques dans mes deux 4400 et l'alimentation n'a pas à  en souffrir


----------



## Invité (15 Juin 2005)

roseau a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis trois disques dans mes deux 4400 et l'alimentation n'a pas à  en souffrir



Comment as-tu fait ? Je croyais que on ne pouvait avoir qu'un seul disque. Ou alors avec une carte Pci peut-être ? J'ai déjà installé deux disque, mais le deuxième était à la place du lecteur Cd, sur l'autre nappe, le temps de l'installation d'un nouveau disque.
Si c'est avec une carte Pci, tans pis, je n'ai plus de place  (une carte vidéo, une carte ethernet et une carte Usb)


----------



## roseau (16 Juin 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Comment as-tu fait ? Je croyais que on ne pouvait avoir qu'un seul disque. Ou alors avec une carte Pci peut-être ? J'ai déjà installé deux disque, mais le deuxième était à la place du lecteur Cd, sur l'autre nappe, le temps de l'installation d'un nouveau disque.
> Si c'est avec une carte Pci, tans pis, je n'ai plus de place  (une carte vidéo, une carte ethernet et une carte Usb)


 
en fait tu peux mettre un disque sous le lecteur cd et un autre à la place du lecteur de disquette mais bien sur avec une carte pci additionel, le bus du 4400 étant assez limité


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2005)

C'est bien ce que je craignais, merci pour la réponse


----------



## zizou (16 Juin 2005)

il y a un bouton de reset de la carte mère pourtant.
De plus pour ethernet on peut trouver sur ebay des cartes ethernet Commslot II (les mêmes que celles pour les 5400-5500-6400-6500) et chez moi j'avais un réseau qui fonctionnait sans pb entre mon 4400 sous OS9 et mon imac sous OSX-2 à l'époque


----------



## DARKEMUS (30 Juin 2005)

Flûte, j'ai essayé de mettre une carte pci usb 2 à base de chipset VIA VT6212L, sachant qu'elle ne fonctionnerait qu'en 1.0 sous macos 8.6.

J'ai donc appliqué la mise à jour 8.6 sur ce bon vieux 4400.

Mais après avoir zappé la PRAM (pomme + alt + p + r), l'ordi a bien démarré et m'a même demandé de redémarré...

MAIS (oui, là c'est un mais),  je n'ai pas d'affichage normal, l'écran étant coupé en plusieurs morceaux identiques. En somme l'affichage "merde", m'empêchant toute utilisation normale ?

Est-ce un souci de compatiblité de cette carte acheté chez le commerçant PC du coin, ou s'agit-il de préconfiguration non effectuée ??? 

Gilles


----------



## DARKEMUS (30 Juin 2005)

Bon après nombre de reset pram et avoir enlevé puis remis la carte, macos 8.6 démarre normalement.

Par contre, je teste ma clef usb 1; mais elle n'est pas reconnue.
Je vais zieuter sur le forum si quelqu'un a déjà posté là dessus...

Je n'ai rien configuré dans les extensions, mon problème vient ptet de là...


----------



## Invité (30 Juin 2005)

Le problèmes des extensions Usb est abondamment documenté, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur


----------



## DARKEMUS (3 Juillet 2005)

Question de plus... côté évolution.
J'ai renoncé à cette carte usb... Deux jours sans pouvoir allumer le mac...

Par contre, le lecteur de cd est de marque Apple.

Puis-je le changer par un graveur d'une autre marque ? 

Darkemus


----------



## DARKEMUS (3 Juillet 2005)

En plus, en relisant les post, je vois qu'il serait en scsi ???

J'ai pas envie de rouvrir la bête de suite, mais j'aurai cru qu'il étai en ide, comme le disque dur?

En plus, ça coûterait moins cher en IDE, si un no name est compatible...






			
				DARKEMUS a dit:
			
		

> Question de plus... côté évolution.
> J'ai renoncé à cette carte usb... Deux jours sans pouvoir allumer le mac...
> 
> Par contre, le lecteur de cd est de marque Apple.
> ...


----------



## roseau (4 Juillet 2005)

DARKEMUS a dit:
			
		

> En plus, en relisant les post, je vois qu'il serait en scsi ???
> 
> J'ai pas envie de rouvrir la bête de suite, mais j'aurai cru qu'il étai en ide, comme le disque dur?
> 
> En plus, ça coûterait moins cher en IDE, si un no name est compatible...



le lecteur est en ide, mais il n'y a pas grand chose de compatible


----------



## DARKEMUS (5 Juillet 2005)

:rose:   
Bon ben je vais tester des ide et tiens au courant le forum...


----------



## DARKEMUS (31 Mars 2010)

Rebonjour à tous,

J'ai ressorti du placard mon 4400. Mon imac 350 sous Tiger étant parti à la campagne...
96 Mo de RAM, 4 MO de vidéo.

Je n'ai pu installer que OS 8.6, car la version 9 a du être perdu dans mon déménagement.
Je n'arrive pas à a trouver d'occas sur le net pour le moment...

J'ai changé le disque dur pour un 40 gigas et installé la carte USB sans souci (après mise à jour de pilote).
Ma clef USB est reconnue et seul mon lecteur DVD externe fatigue de temps à autre (perte de données ??).
J'ai installé une carte ethernet Realtek et installé les pilotes trouvés sur le site de Realtek.

Par contre, ma connexion internet ne se fait pas.
Est-ce qu'internet est mal configuré sous OS 8.6, ou est-ce que la puce de ma carte réseau n'est pas compatible ???
J'espère que ma question ne fera pas doublon, mais je reviens sur nos forums après de longs mois d'absence ;-)

Gilles


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2010)

Est-ce que c'est bien Ethernet qui est paramétré dans les tableaux de bord, genre AppleTalk et cie ?

J'avais un Motorola Starmax 4000, machine très proche (même CM mais avec du 604) sous 8.6 et ça marchait très bien avec une realtek 

Tiens sinon je suis aussi un Gilles, mais de Lyon  (et des Gones du Mac  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens sinon je suis aussi un Gilles



Un comme ça ? 




  

Sinon, pour le réseau sous Mac OS "ante-X", 8.6, notamment, il n'y avait pas une extension à charger, pour se connecter à Appletalk via TCP/IP ?


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2010)

Voila 

Mais avec un tonneau de beaujolais


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2010)

Tu utilise bien ce driver ?


----------



## DARKEMUS (1 Avril 2010)

Héhé !

Je ne suis pas un fou du Roi Belge, mais bien un Gilles bourguignon d'origine ;-)
J'ai habité Lyon jusqu'en 2006, et ne suis pas allé bien loin, puisqu'à Villeurbanne.

Effectivement, j'ai paramétré correctement la configuration réseau et cela marche !
Je n'ai pas vérifié le driver proposé, mais il s'agit bien d'un 8139 téléchargé très facilement sur le site de Realtek !
Mes errances viennent également du fait que ma connexion réseau saute de temps à autre et qu'aucune icône ne me l'indique.
USB et réseau, ma petite bête tourne correctement sur internet.
Il me reste à lui trouver un navigateur plus rapide qu'IE5 ou Netscape.

D'après ce que j'ai lu dans les messages, je peux très bien rester sous 8.6.
OS 9 ne m'apporterait pas grand chose de plus.

Merci de vos aiguillages et vous tiens au courant des éventuelles évolutions ;-)

Gilles


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Héhé !
> 
> Je ne suis pas un fou du Roi Belge, mais bien un Gilles bourguignon d'origine ;-)
> J'ai habité Lyon jusqu'en 2006, et ne suis pas allé bien loin, puisqu'à Villeurbanne.
> ...



Ne me dit pas que tu viens aussi de Chalon Sur Saône ...


----------



## DARKEMUS (1 Avril 2010)

Euh si...
Quartier des Prés-Saint-Jean en ce qui me concerne.
ZUP, rue Henri Dunant, à côté d'Hilaire de Chardonnet (ex-Batellerie) pour vous servir "Milord" !
J'y ai vécu de jusqu'en 98, date à laquelle je me suis installé définitivement sur Lyon.
Bon pour revenir à nos moutons, IE5 est plus réactif que Netscape 7 sur ma bécane.

J'ai enchéri sur un OS 9 dégoté sur Ebay. Je verrai à l'installation ce que cela donnera. Il ne me manquera plus qu'à lui trouver un logiciel de gravure compatible avec mon graveur externe, et ce petit Powermac me rendra de fiers services.

Je testerai à l'occasion ce graveur en interne pour voir si par bonheur il est reconnu. j'ai cru lire que certains modèles non Apple l'étaient.
Je vais faire une croix sur le changement de carte vidéo, trop chères à mon goût sur la marché de l'occasion.

Merci de ces infos et à bientôt (Bourguignons et autres MacUsers!!).

Gilles


----------



## DARKEMUS (4 Avril 2010)

J'ai vu des GeForce Mx sur le bon coin à 25 euros. Je verrai ptet à en adjoindre une à l'occasion.

Côté internet, Netscape Navigator et IE 5 tournent correctement.
Netscape 7 est plus complet mais rame, tout comme icab 3 !

La configuration a du mal avec internet.

Cela vient t'il du manque de RAM (96 seulement) ???

Et question idiote, la mémoire vidéo, passée à 8 Mo, est-elle de fait dite "partagée" ?

Dans ce cas l'ajout d'une carte PCI vidéo serait-elle un plus pour le net ??

Gilles


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Et question idiote, la mémoire vidéo, passée à 8 Mo, est-elle de fait dite "partagée" ?
> 
> Dans ce cas l'ajout d'une carte PCI vidéo serait-elle un plus pour le net ??
> 
> Gilles



Non, ce sont des barrettes séparées, elle est de base de 1 Mo extensible en principe à 4, mais la vidéo est une vidéo "built-in" Apple, ce qui signifie que l'augmentation de la VRam n'améliore pas les performances, mais permet juste d'afficher de meilleures résolutions avec plus de couleurs.

L'ajout d'une carte vidéo PCI ne serait pas un plus "pour le net", mais un plus "pour tout". Pour te donner une idée, lorsque j'ai eu mon PowerMac 5500/225, qui remplaçait un 5300/100 avec une vidéo du même type que le 4400, j'ignorais qu'il y eut une "vraie" carte vidéo, je n'avais donc pas activé les extensions ATI. En sortant la carte mère, j'ai vu la puce ATI, j'ai donc activé les extensions, et la très modeste Rage II du 5500 a d'un coup amélioré la performance globale de l'ordi de près de 20%, alors avec une GForce 2, même "MX" (attention que ça soit bien une PCI et pas une AGP), j'imagine ce que ça aurait pu donner !


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2010)

Ou une Voodoo 3000 ou 4500 (j'ai eu les deux), qui étaient fantastiques !


----------



## DARKEMUS (5 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ou une Voodoo 3000 ou 4500 (j'ai eu les deux), qui étaient fantastiques !



Tiens tiens tiens !
Intéressant à rechercher alors !
Car vu que le 4400 n'est pas une bête de course pour le net, je vais le faire "évoluer" en douceur et à moindre frais !

D'autant que j'avais lu que certaines cartes PC pouvaient être" flashées" pour une compatibilité Mac. J'ai ptet encore ça dans mes cartons...

Ce qui m'a fait hurler, ce sont le coût des barrettes EDO !
Pas trouvé (en neuf) à moins de 35 euros les 64 MO.

(Ma config étant en 2*16 + 1*64)

Dire que j'ai donné un wagon de barrettes EDO/SDRAM y'a quelques mois...


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2010)

La 2000 et 3000 se flash très bien, je l'ai fait plein de fois. La 4500 c'était une vraie version Mac, tout comme la 5500 avec son bi-gpu  3DFx avait super bien bossé, et je peux te dire que le rendu Glide sur mon Starmax 4000 avec G3/300 L2 et Voodoo 4500 étalait bien tout le reste !


----------



## claude72 (6 Avril 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Dire que j'ai donné un wagon de barrettes EDO/SDRAM y'a quelques mois...


Mais les barrettes de RAM du 4400 sont d'un modèle spécifique : il utilise des EDO 3,3V...

... qui sont donc différentes de la SDRAM, et également différentes des EDO/FPM 5V classiques des Mac des séries 7200 à 9600.


----------



## DARKEMUS (6 Avril 2010)

Bon, je vais récupérer d'ici 15 jours quelques vieilles cartes PCI et je verrai.
J'ai une Geforce 2 MX 400 (64Mo) en stock si je ne me trompe.

Se flashe t'elle pour tourner sous Mac ??
Dans ce cas, je n'attendrai pas, quitte à la griller...
A condition que je remette la main sous le site de flashage qui m'avait appris cela ;-)

Par ailleurs, j'ai une ATI RAGE 8 MO qui allait dans un G3 B&W.
Passe t'elle sur le 4400 ?? Il m'a semblé lire que non.
Puis faut dire que quitte à changer de carte, l'installation d'une 64 Mo ne serait appréciable ;-)

Gilles




melaure a dit:


> La 2000 et 3000 se flash très bien, je l'ai fait plein de fois. La 4500 c'était une vraie version Mac, tout comme la 5500 avec son bi-gpu  3DFx avait super bien bossé, et je peux te dire que le rendu Glide sur mon Starmax 4000 avec G3/300 L2 et Voodoo 4500 étalait bien tout le reste !




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




claude72 a dit:


> Mais les barrettes de RAM du 4400 sont d'un modèle spécifique : il utilise des EDO 3,3V...
> 
> ... qui sont donc différentes de la SDRAM, et également différentes des EDO/FPM 5V classiques des Mac des séries 7200 à 9600.



Vivi, je sais, mais il y avait au moins une barrette de 32 Mo, le genre qui me fait défaut ;-) !!
Je vais donc cherche "lentement" et à moindre frais une barrette de 32 et une de 64 pour passer à 160 !!
Je pense qu'OS 9 tourne très correctement !
Gilles


----------



## OrdinoMac (6 Avril 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Je vais donc cherche "lentement" et à moindre frais une barrette de 32 et une de 64 pour passer à 160 !!
> Gilles



ça je dois en avoir qui traîne dans un 4400, de mon coté je cherche de la sdram pc133 qui soit compatible avec un g4 cube.


----------



## DARKEMUS (20 Avril 2010)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> ça je dois en avoir qui traîne dans un 4400, de mon coté je cherche de la sdram pc133 qui soit compatible avec un g4 cube.


S'il s'agit maxi  128 Mo en PC100 je dois avoir cela ;-) Mais c'est hors sujet : donc mesage privé STP ;-) 

Sinon, je me suis fait avoir les GeForce Mx étaient en AGP...

Je n'ai récupéré que des cartes de 1 MO, et

Une ATI RAGE d'un G3 que j'ai cru lire incompatible.
Comment ce fait-il ? :mouais:

Dur de faire évoluer des ancêtres pour pas cher !

Gilles


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Une ATI RAGE d'un G3 que j'ai cru lire incompatible.
> Comment ce fait-il ? :mouais:



En fait, à la réflexion, ce que je me demande, c'est si une carte vidéo alternative est compatible avec le 4400, qui utilise une vidéo dite "built-in" (c'est à dire, une simple transformation du signal numérique en signal analogique). Pas certain que les machines utilisant ce type de vidéo acceptent une carte vidéo alternative. 

Ça ne serait pas la carte, qui ne serait pas compatible, mais le Mac qui serait incompatible avec toute carte vidéo. Bon, c'est une hypothèse, mais elle se tient, je pense, mais ça n'en constitue pas une certitude (la doc "S.A.V. précise juste que sont compatibles toutes les cartes à la spécification "PCI 2 à condition de disposer des pilotes pour Mac OS correspondant, or le G3 B/W lui utilise des cartes à la spécification PCI 2.1, c'est peut-être ça ?).

Cela dit, tu peux toujours essayer, tu verras bien (n'oublie pas d'activer les extensions ATI) !


----------



## Invité (20 Avril 2010)

J'ai une Radeon 7000 Mac Edition PCI, format court (32Mo de vram) dans un de mes StarMax (un des clone du 4400) et une Twin Turbo 128M8 PCI, format long (8Mo) dans l'autre.


----------



## melaure (20 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, à la réflexion, ce que je me demande, c'est si une carte vidéo alternative est compatible avec le 4400, qui utilise une vidéo dite "built-in" (c'est à dire, une simple transformation du signal numérique en signal analogique). Pas certain que les machines utilisant ce type de vidéo acceptent une carte vidéo alternative.
> 
> Ça ne serait pas la carte, qui ne serait pas compatible, mais le Mac qui serait incompatible avec toute carte vidéo. Bon, c'est une hypothèse, mais elle se tient, je pense, mais ça n'en constitue pas une certitude (la doc "S.A.V. précise juste que sont compatibles toutes les cartes à la spécification "PCI 2 à condition de disposer des pilotes pour Mac OS correspondant, or le G3 B/W lui utilise des cartes à la spécification PCI 2.1, c'est peut-être ça ?).
> 
> Cela dit, tu peux toujours essayer, tu verras bien (n'oublie pas d'activer les extensions ATI) !



J'ai eu trois cartes vidéos différentes dans mon Starmax 4000, qui avait la même carte mère. Donc non pas de soucis 

Et j'ai aussi déjà vu des 4400 avec des Voodoos 3000


----------



## DARKEMUS (21 Septembre 2010)

Pour pièces, je viens de récupérer par mon boulot (un autre) 4400 qui servait de GTC.
Je pensais y trouver une bonne carte vidéo ou un peu de RAM EDO, mais que nenni !!
Cette bonne bête a tourné plus de 10 ans continuellement sans tomber en panne.
Il tournait sous 7.6 avec 16 Mo de RAM  et 1 Mo de mémoire vidéo !! 

Je n'arriverai décidément  pas à lui adjoindre une carte de 32 ou 64 Mo si facilement !
Les rares PCI que j'avais récupérées étaient de 8 Mo... ce qui ne m'apportait rien de conséquent par rapport à mes 4 Mo en interne.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une adresse pour une acquisition de carte PCI à prix modéré (20 euros environ) ?
Dur d'en trouver raisonnablement sur le célèbre site de ventes aux enchères ou sur le Ministre des Prix !

Par ailleurs, quelles références de lecteur-graveur  DVD/IDE seraient compatibles en interne, sachant (pour l'anecdote) que je passerai par Toast 4 pour la gravure ?

Je me refuse à laisser dormir ce bon vieux 4400, auquel j'attache finalement plus d'importance que mon imac 400 :rose:

A vous lire !

Gilles




melaure a dit:


> J'ai eu trois cartes vidéos différentes dans mon Starmax 4000, qui avait la même carte mère. Donc non pas de soucis
> 
> Et j'ai aussi déjà vu des 4400 avec des Voodoos 3000


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Les rares PCI que j'avais récupérées étaient de 8 Mo... ce qui ne m'apportait rien de conséquent par rapport à mes 4 Mo en interne.



:mouais: Tu entends quoi, par là ? Ça n'est pas la VRam qui fait la puissance d'une carte vidéo, c'est la puce, le moteur. Le 4400 n'avait pas de carte vidéo, donc la moindre carte améliorera la situation, même avec la même quantité de VRam !

Pour te donner une idée, lorsque j'ai eu mon premier 5500, j'ignorais qu'il était doté d'une puce ATI Rage II (donc très modeste), j'avais donc (pour alléger le système) désactivé les pilotes ATI. la performance vidéo indiquée par Norton était de 1,18 (soit 18% de mieux qu'un 6100) Le simple fait d'activer les pilotes ATI (et donc la puce Rage II) l'a fait passer à 2,46, pourtant, il n'y avait toujours que 2 Mo de VRam, ça n'a pas empêché la puce de faire mieux que doubler la note vidéo, bien que la Rage II soit loin d'être un monstre de puissance !

Une carte ATI Rage 128 PCI avec 8 Mo de VRam devrait au moins multiplier la note vidéo par 8 ou 10, je pense.


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2010)

Pascal a raison. Et on trouve encore du matos. J'ai trouvé une bonne carte vidéo (LeMans GT) pour mon Quadra 700 sur eBay


----------



## Invité (21 Septembre 2010)

Ca fait une grosse différence en matière d'affichage.
avec une carte Pci 8Mo tu peux afficher 1024*768 en millions de couleurs alors qu'avec la Vram de base t'es limité à 800*600 en 256 couleurs.
Edit : Ah non, c'est peut être le mode VNC qui est limité à cette résolution !






Comme je n'utilise mon StarMax que en VNC, je n'ai plus l'utilité de la carte TwinTurbo 128mb8.
Il me semble néanmoins qu'elle affichait des petits carreaux bleu et blanc la dernière fois
Peut être un problème de connecteurs ?
Quoi qu'il en soit, si tu la veux elle est à toi.


----------



## DARKEMUS (22 Septembre 2010)

C'est gentil mais je vais chiner un peu plus alors ;-)
Je suis resté scotché à vous lire. 
Moi qui croyais que la VRam faisait tout sur mon coucou et que 8 petits Mo ne faisaient pas grand chose de plus.
J'ai fort heureusement une Voodoo qui trainerait chez mon frère : je verrai ce qu'elle vaut !

Merci à tous de vos précieuses indications ;-)

Gilles



Invité a dit:


> Ca fait une grosse différence en matière d'affichage.
> avec une carte Pci 8Mo tu peux afficher 1024*768 en millions de couleurs alors qu'avec la Vram de base t'es limité à 800*600 en 256 couleurs.
> Edit : Ah non, c'est peut être le mode VNC qui est limité à cette résolution !
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que la VRam faisait tout sur mon coucou et que 8 petits Mo ne faisaient pas grand chose de plus.



Ben pour te faire une métaphore "bateau", si tu compare une carte vidéo et une voiture, la VRam, c'est la transmission, mais le moteur, c'est le processeur graphique. De base, ton 4400, qui n'a pas de processeur graphique (c'est le 603 qui s'occupe de tout) n'est équipé que d'un moteur de Mobylette, même une modeste Rage 128, ça te fait un moteur 8 ou 10 fois plus puissant.

L'augmentation de la VRam ne joue que dans deux cas :

- Multiplication des écrans
- certains jeux ou logiciels très exigeants (comme les FPS) où la Vram permet à la carte de stocker plus d'éléments d'images d'avance, ce qui lui évite de faire plusieurs fois certains calculs.

Mais pour le calcul de l'image, ce n'est pas la VRam qui joue, mais le processeur graphique, avec la même quantité de VRam (8 Mo), un PowerBook Pismo (G3 à 400 Mhz) a, grâce à son ATI Rage 128, de meilleures performances vidéo qu'un PowerBook Lombard à (G3 à 400 Mhz aussi), qui lui, doit se contenter d'une ATI Rage Pro, moins puissante.


----------



## DARKEMUS (24 Septembre 2010)

Toutes vos infos me mettent du baume au coeur.
Pour un fils de mécano, j'ai bien saisi la métaphore ;-)


----------

